# Pok�mon GO!



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

narcissistic said:


> Articuno is a mouthful to say, plus he just looks like a blue pidgey.
> Moltres doesn't even look cool, looks like a skinny chicken that got burnt.
> Zapdos on the other hand just looks badass, nothing wrong with him.
> 
> ...



troll :^)


----------



## madxalsha11365 (Apr 18, 2016)

INTP/ENTP and TEAM INSTINCT seemed to stick out to me since I'm all spontaneous and tend to react on intuition though I love thinking a lot. And I'm super chill and just playing the game for fun though I hate when people completely forget my team


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

NT

Chose instinct personally because my crew decided to democratically. We chose instinct because 

A) Taking gyms from other teams is much cheaper and easier than fortifying them, and hardly anyone else here is instinct. 

B) Troll all the red and blue who are way too into the divide

"Yeah go mystic!" "Naw, Valor's the best!"

Me: "Do you know how f*cking ridiculous you all sound? Apparently not..."

Lol


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

Never liked Pokemon as a kid, so didn't watch much of the show, growing up people are like "whaaaat?"

However, I will say that this new game looks fun and intriguing. Nor for the genre, but for just how different and revolutionary it is to gaming, not only how it connects people via gaming and fandom, but in real life on the streets simultaneously.


----------



## Aressini (Jul 30, 2016)

INFP - Team Mystic


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

INFP, TEAM MYSTIC.

I kinda wanted Valor. But my best weapons in the real world ultimately come down to research and analysis, even if I don't always act on what I know is most prudent. And, I feel like if Pokemon were REALLY real, instead of just ALMOST real like they are now, I would get along much better/fit in more with the Mystic crowd than the Valor crowd (but I could be wrong about that. I've spent far too much time thinking about it). It's also a cooler name.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

ENFP and my Team is : instinct

Just felt like it fitted my personality and just love doing this :


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

should I get Pokemon GO?


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

flourine said:


> should I get Pokemon GO?


Well, yes.

*~*~*~ But remember to be alert and aware of your surroundings at all times ~!~~~~~ 

Hahahah when I first loaded up the game, and it said that, I thought it meant "because pokemon can be anywhere and you don't wanna miss them!" Now I know it's because "people in cars kinda wanna make sure to miss you"


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

NT, Team Mystic (like duh), and level 18 because I still have to work. It's given me a nice excuse to get out and walk and not hole up in my office when I'm not at the school. 

Seriously, there's a beautiful lake in town with lots of PokeStops and a lot of walking paths. I spend so much time in my head that it's been nice to get out and see real trees and plants and a whole lot of ducks that don't care how close you get to them.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Where my instinct crew at?

Squad up!

XD


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

*coughs* MBTI types as Pokemon Go! Teams?

Instinct: ISTP, ISFP, INFP, ENFP, ISFJ, ESFJ
Valor: ESTP, ESFP, ENTJ, ENFJ, ESTJ
Mystic: INTJ, INTP, ENTP, INFJ, ISTJ


----------



## EforEveryOne (Feb 10, 2013)

Bump.

I'm INFJ. Mystic all the way.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Bump.

I'm INTP. Instinct all the way.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

#TeamRowlet


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

The Game Theorists did a video on teams and MBTI. A higher than average percentage of Team Instinct players are Percievers. Team valor: extroverts.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

bigstupidgrin said:


> the game theorists did a video on teams and mbti. A higher than average percentage of team instinct players are percievers. Team valor: Extroverts.


link now


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

flourine said:


> link now


https://youtu.be/wwCZF4bGQGI


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

For the plebs:


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I'm an INTJ and picked Instinct as team Mystic doesn't offer anything new to me as I already know how to make strategies and Valor is too brute force based. Besides, I'm a Ni dom so logic is just a tool for me, not my main goal.


----------

